# Words for WoodBarterites - 5/10/16 ripjack13's edition



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2016)

I seem to have forgoten to crown a winner last week. So I'll redux it. This edition'scodswallop is as follows...

Cuncator..noun. 

Kerflooey..adverb. 

Wafflestompers..noun...(@Brink should get this.)

Canoodle..verb. (@Kevin does this to his CK stash often) 

Factotum..noun. (hint..me.) 

Ok...that's it for me. 
I'll pick a random number and whoever has that post number, gets the next one.


----------



## Kevin (May 10, 2016)

I know canoodle and kerflooey. Waffles are yummy in butter, maple syrup and cool whip. I'm a wafflechomper.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## justallan (May 10, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Canoodle..verb. (@Kevin does this to his CK stash often)


I'm fairly positive we DO NOT need any pictures!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

